# Problème avec VMWare fusion



## patague (29 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
J'utilise depuis plus d'un an WMware fusion avec Windows. Récemment, il m'a été impossible d'arrêter la machine virtuelle et j'ai été contraint de forcer l'arrêt. Depuis, j'ai un message d'erreur lors du lancement. J'ai essayé de restaurer ma dernière version à artir de Time machine, mais on dirait que VMware ne reconnaît pas cette sauvegarde. Pop up avec le texte : 

*Échec de l'activation de '/Users/emmanuelgue/Desktop/Windows.vmwarevm/Windows.vmx'*

Comment faire?


----------

